# Can't get into the reviews area...help



## Alexe11 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello...can someone try and pull up a review and see if it works?

I tried to pull one up on Vail Run resort...it gives me an error. I then tried several others and they didn't work either. Server problem??


Thanks

Dave

_See this related thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14449
I'm closing THIS thread to keep any ensuing discussion from getting fragmented. -- mg_


----------

